# Hackintosh



## lepantoine (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Apres quelque fouille dans mon grenier, j'ai retrouvé un "vieux" pc. Etant un grand fan d'apple, je me suis demande ci il était possible de mettre OS X dessus. Après de nombreuse, j'ai découvert le hackintosh. bref, voici la config de ce PC :

- Carte mère P4C800, Intel pentium 4 cadencée à 3Ghz.
- 768Mo de ram mais bientôt 1,768 Go
- 40Go de disque dur
- Double lecteur de Cd
- ...

J'aurais aussi aimé savoir si on pouvait overlocker le PC après l'installation de Mac OS X. Y a t'il des risque pour la machine ou le matériel? Est-ce que c'est compliqué.


J'ai 15 ans donc j'ai le temps. Ci l'on m'explique bien comment faire je saurai le faire. 



Un tout grand merci,


Antoine L.


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (19 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

Très franchement, tu ne vas pas arriver à grand-chose avec un tel matos.
Pour info, il est possible de monter une config pas chère avec un dual-core (budget ras-des-paquerettes) pour 300 euros.

Et pour 350 euros de plus, j'ai une config plus puissante que le plus costaud des iMacs (core i7 à 2,93 Ghz) mais avec en plus un triple boot SL/W7/Ubuntu.

What else ?

A ta dispo en MP si tu veux des infos, because certains modérateurs ont la main lourde ici et sont de fervents admirateurs de la liberté d'expression version Kim Jong IL...


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2010)

bertrandGrenoble a dit:


> A ta dispo en MP si tu veux des infos, because certains modérateurs ont la main lourde ici et sont de fervents admirateurs de la liberté d'expression version Kim Jong IL...



Alors qu'ailleurs c'est

[YOUTUBE]_ZCYRpEgows[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2010)

bertrandGrenoble a dit:


> j'ai une config plus puissante que le plus costaud des iMacs (core i7 à 2,93 Ghz) mais avec en plus un triple boot SL/W7/Ubuntu.



Même pas vrai, hé, le mien il tourne à 3,6 Ghz et c'est même pas le plus costaud.
Menteur.


----------



## lepantoine (20 Octobre 2010)

Désoler mais je ne suis pas prêt a investir, je compte m'acheter un imac avec la vente de mon macbook pro et mon pc restera un pc 

Merci pour vos réponses

Antoine


----------

